

npm and front-end packaging - bpierre
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/101775448305/npm-and-front-end-packaging

======
bsimpson
I've been using Webpack with Hot Module Replacement to handle all my front-end
packaging lately. Webpack's documentation leaves a fair bit to be desired, but
it's really well implemented, and the developer is super-helpful on gitter.

After having been spoiled by Webpack, I'd not be excited about working on a
project that didn't let me live-edit with Hot Module Replacement and support
js.next->js.today transforms. If they do come up with a One True Way, I really
hope they implement some of Webpack's best features.

